# MUF-FUN (Mega Muffin) ... Baked in Pie Pan



## RAYT721 (Jun 22, 2004)

This muffin is baked in a 9" pie pan. A co-worker brought it to the office a while back... LOVED IT!!!

CHOCOLATE CHIP MUF-FUN (Mega Muffin)

2 Cups All-Purpose Flour
1/3 Cup Firmly Packed Brown Sugar
1/3 Cup Granulated Sugar
2 Teaspoons Baking Powder
1/2 Teaspoon Salt
1/2 Cup Milk, at room temperature
1/3 Cup (5-1/3 tablespoons) Unsalted Butter, melted and cooled
2 Large Eggs (at room temperature), lightly beaten
2 Teaspoons Vanilla Extract
1-1/2 Cups Semi-Sweet, Milk and/or White Chocolate Chips
1/2 Cup Coarsely Broken Walnuts or Pecans

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Butter a 9-inch pie pan.

In a large bowl, stir together flour, sugars, baking powder, and salt. In another bowl, stir together milk, butter, eggs and vanilla until blended. Make a well in center of dry ingredients; add milk mixture and stir just to combine. Stir in chips and nuts.

Spoon batter into prepared pan. Bake for 25-30 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

Remove pan to wire rack. Cool for 5 minutes before removing muf-fun from pan; finish cooling on rack. Serve warm or cool completely and store in an airtight container at room temperature.

Makes 1 very big muf-fun; 8 servings.


----------

